# Favorite Christopher Walken performance?



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

Probably Communion.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 15, 2016)

King Louie.


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> King Louie.


Bit soon to decide that one isn't it?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 15, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>



Yeah, pretty much.
His work on SNL was great too- The Continental, his part in the Lovers sketch, "You're being a stifferty-stifferson", and of course "MORE COWBELL!"


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

The cowbell one, obvs


----------



## MM13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Max Zorin,  Max Shreck,  Gabriel (Prophecy trilogy) and The Hessian Horseman.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Biloxi Blues


----------



## Cepheus (Dec 13, 2016)

Pulp Fiction, hands down.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 14, 2016)

This scene:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

True Romance. Him interrogating ole' Dennis Hopper. Classic.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

Def Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Another great performance was The Deer Hunter. Nothing like losing your head over a game of roulette.


----------

